# Do you "sext" your spouse?



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

So, yesterday I sent a text while at work to my wife asking her what she wanted to do that night.

Her simple response of "you" really got things going and throughout the work day we got pretty explicit of exactly what we were going to do to each other that night.

It honestly made me think about her ALL day long and at night once we got the kids in bed we did everything we said we were going to do in the texts.

We started already again today...


I'm already liking this new wrinkle in our sex life and even she admitted she loved thinking about sex with me off and on all day yesterday.

We both agreed the only thing that "worried" us the whole time was we both were double checking with each text that it was going to the right person...lol.

We also deleted them afterwards...

So who else does this? I found it really spiced things up yesterday..

Nothing like sitting in a meeting at work when your phone vibrates in your pocket and you KNOW its your wife sending you an explicit text.

I honestly couldn't wait until the meeting was over to read it...


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

awsome dude, good for you....i dont sext tho cause i hate cell phones, we got them but only use them when she goes to the store or things like that. i email her tho..tell her things like i just got back from lunch and was thinking about having her for dessert. that really gets her going. yeah always make sure you delete, specially if you got kids...i got a great story for you.
im in the military and my supervisor gave me the duty phone witch is a cell phone cause we are always on call right?
so he was texting his wife and i guess she didnt know that i had the phone at home and started sexting him back on the phone that i had...the first sext said " wheres my ****? im hungry" i was reading it and was like OMG..but i didnt reply, and her hubby wasnt replying either cause i had the phone. then another sext comes in and says " im gonna bend you over and hammer you with a strap on tonight" and i couldnt hold it in any longer...i was laughing my you know what off then i get a call from my supervisor asking me if i got any messages or texts and told him yes and he was really nice and said " could you please delete those" i said sure no problem.
i couldnt believe what i was reading...its one of those things i guess where you had to be there.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

No, I'm laughing right now, especially about the strap on one...

FYI, like your name, huge fan of the sport, I train in MMA but just to stay in shape. I have done 2 grappling only tournaments for fun but never going to get in any MMA bouts. I make my living with my brain, I'm not interested in getting KO'd in the cage .

Best part is I've been a fan of the sport for 15 years and about 5 years ago finally got my wife to watch one UFC with me and she's been hooked ever since. She knows more about the techniques, about the fighters, etc than 90% of the male fans out there. Her and I go to the UFC they have here in Ohio every year as well.

Oh yeah, and she likes for me to go over some of the jiu jitsu moves with her when I get back from class each session...but she likes to go over them in bed, naked .


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Reminds me of this commercial

Google Image Result for http://dyn.ifilm.com/resize/image/user/1724749.jpg


----------



## los pantalones (Mar 25, 2009)

ah yes, i remember doing that stuff with my - unfortunately - ex-girlfriend in college. In stead of text msg, it was emailing each other all day. It made for a lot of fun exciting times. Those were the days...


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Reminds me of this commercial
> 
> Google Image Result for http://dyn.ifilm.com/resize/image/user/1724749.jpg


That is hilarious!


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

i used to train with Rich Clementi whos in the UFC now, but he took off to a different camp when he got famous. i never have been to a UFC card but, would love to go. they havent come here to Lousiana yet. i heard they are going to tho. so anyway...off the subject but, i started to train to get in shape about 3 years ago and about my second year my sensei asked me if i would like to compete and at first i was like na man...i dont want to get jacked up. he said he didnt think i had alot to worry about and i said ok...its a good way to test your skills in everything you learned. keep in mind i used to box. so i won my first fight in the second round with a Ezekiel Choke...witch was nice..its an unorthidox move that no one really does. right now im 3-1 but i realized its not that bad cause the ref usually stops fights before they get too bad..black eyes, bumps and bruises, bloody noses...no big deal. the actual fight is easier than all the training. anyway...its not my only source of income.i know i said i do it for a living but it brings a little cash in and its more of a stay in shape hobby...my real job is the military, ive been active duty for 10 years now...any whoo....everyone have a great day. maybe ill get into sexting in the future...


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

I would love to do this!! But hubby just isn't 'into' sex these days. But gosh, if he were  lol...

Also a big fan of MMA, so is Hubby. Granted, I only watch MMA for one guy, Fedor. There's a fighter


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

lol, the casual MMA/UFC fan doesn't even know who Fedor is, so kudox to you snix .

Yes, he's the best fighter in the world, but dang I would love to see him in the UFC fighting the HWYs there.

I was in Canada for work the last couple days and my cell phone would have charged me $0.70/min to talk, but texting was free...

Yeah, we burned up those texts with a little "sizzle" as well as pictures to aid in the visuals....


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah he difenately needs to come to the u.s. but the money in japan is better and if Arlovsky didnt get too over zealous...i think he would have beat him...but he did get caught and dropped...Fedor has a ton of power and AA was the only real threat he has had in recent years. one thing i like about fedor is that he is very humble and soft spoken for a fighter. hes got alot of class...however i like Arlovski too cause i love that wolfman look hes got , hes my boy....hes the only reason i started fighting....


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I love Arlovsky, and you are right, he was winning that match and got way over confident with that flying knee.

I agree, Fedor is probably my 3rd favorite HWY (behind Couture and Arlovski), he is extremely humble and a classy fighter.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah man, for a guy who dont have the typical MMA chiseled body type...he is wicked dangerous. i love cotour also, i didnt know who to root for when he fought lesnar but i had a feeling that lesnar would prolly pull it off...not because he is big but he's just a freak of nature. i hope he kills Frank Muur, Frank is a little too ****y for my liking...brock said in an interview that frank won the fake belt by beating Nog to become interim champ....i thought that was funny and ironic since brock came from pro wrestling...


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

im gonna do an experiment to test the filter on this website...im gonna use normal words that have bad words in them and see if it filters it out. then ill have a generic spelling next to it to explain what i was actually trying to type. like a dictionary...here goes.
****y = kock-e
assimilation = as-emu-lation
butthead = but-hed
penis = pee-nis
snatcher = snat-chur
****ty = slu-tee
cum = come
**** = d-ik
dike = ****
titty = t-it-ee
balls = b-aw-lls


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

thats funny


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Mir's odd, one fight he's way ****y, next fight he's the most humble fighter on the planet (after he beat Nog).

Maybe it was just a total show of how much he respected Nog, idk.

I actually "like" Lesnar and Mir about the same, don't hate either, don't like either. I definitely was rooting for Couture against Lesnar.

And in my opinion, until he got caught with that huge fist of Lesnar's, Couture was winning that fight. 

Lesnar is just a freak of nature, no doubt.

Guys like Mir and Nog are just the worst matchups for a guy like Lesnar. A guy that is 100% a wrestler and has little MMA experience. You know the game, their instinct is to take the fight to the ground with wrestling, but if they are on the ground with a BJJ expert, it can be bad.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

snix11 said:


> I would love to do this!! But hubby just isn't 'into' sex these days. But gosh, if he were  lol...
> 
> Also a big fan of MMA, so is Hubby. Granted, I only watch MMA for one guy, Fedor. There's a fighter


This is incredibly impressive! I have friends that watch every UFC event that have no clue who is he. 

My wife loves Arlovski. She says he has the perfect body, which is really hard to argue. Not the greatest jaw of the HW, but like she says, I don't care he's hot!


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Dancing Nancie said:


> This is incredibly impressive! I have friends that watch every UFC event that have no clue who is he.
> 
> My wife loves Arlovski. She says he has the perfect body, which is really hard to argue. Not the greatest jaw of the HW, but like she says, I don't care he's hot!


I have an amazing wife, she watches every UFC and TUF with me and she knows more about each fighter, the techniques, the arts used in MMA, etc than 90% of the guys I know that watch the sport.

Funny story,

We had a bunch of friends over for a UFC like a year ago (we get them no matter of people come over or not).

The fighter my wife liked was on top but the guy on bottom was in "rubber guard" and his high leg was inching higher up and my wife blurts out "watch out for the omoplata sweep!"

There was one guy in the group of friends that said "I think your wife just made up a move that doesn't exist.." and he kind of snickered. Sure enough the guy on bottom sweeped with an omoplata and right then I started laughing at the guy when Joe Rogan commented on the "omoplata as a sweep".

I'm sure there was at least 2 or 3 other guys in the group who thought my wife made that up, but no one else made the mistake of making the comment, he got made fun of all night by the other guys for my wife knowing more about MMA than he does .

Oh yeah, my wife isn't a fan of Fedor, but she is definitely in "awe" of him, as in she loves watching him just because he's an amazing fighter. Him and Anderson Silva are the 2 she's not real huge fans of (she's a huge Rich Franklin fan, and watching him get demolished twice wasn't fun for her) but she loves watching Fedor and Silva fight due to just how awesome they are.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

dude...totally...i got my wife involved in MMA about 4 years ago and seen just about every PPV since. she is very knowledgable as well. we will sit and watch any fight....UFC, WEC (i love Miguel Torres) K-1, M-1 Global, Affliction...and i go to local events as well for obvious reasons. i even watched the Bobby lashley-guida fight...not impressed but he is still in his rookie years...im so glad i have HDNET at home...they have fights all the time, Dream, Singoku...and Inside MMA news show on fridays....we get the PPV whether peeps show up or not too. 
im trying really hard to get a body like AA's. that dudes ripped like a ghay porn star.....


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

i cant stand the uneducation casual fans that dont know whats going on....and even at live shows...i hate it when peeps start booing the fighters....they just dont realize what kind of dedication and training is involved. it takes a ton of cajones to get into a cage and fight another person....my first fight i thought i was gonna hurl...but once you get hit then all the nervousness goes away and its just business after that. fighting is definately more easier than all the training. it also gives you a confidence level to where you feel not scared of anyone. especially endurance wise. most normal people that you might get in a street fight with will gas out in about 1 minute.i see it down here on Bourbon St. all the time its sooooo funny..after that, you can roll all over them cause you have that cardio level. its good stuff. i teach my son too, but he understands its for self defense and bullys.....you ought to check out that new show on MTV called Bully Beatdown...its great. they offer these bullys some money to fight pro MMA fighters...they get totally wrecked...as someone who got picked on as a kid, i love watching bullys get the snot beat out of them.


----------



## Hardened Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

I wish my husband an I were like that. I don't even want to have sex with him. He smothers me with it all the time where I just get turned off. 

Kodo's to you and your wife.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Hardened Heart said:


> I wish my husband an I were like that. I don't even want to have sex with him. He smothers me with it all the time where I just get turned off.
> 
> Kodo's to you and your wife.


Maybe I'm confused.

If you wish you and your husband were more sexual, then how/why does it turn you off if he's overly sexual ("smothers" you)?


----------



## Hardened Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

We I guess I have had my belly full of his verbal abuse and thats probably why and to me after a while I get sick of the whole idea of having to have sex with him that it turns me off. I have told him if he played more hard to get he would get what he wants.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Hardened Heart said:


> We I guess I have had my belly full of his verbal abuse and thats probably why and to me after a while I get sick of the whole idea of having to have sex with him that it turns me off. I have told him if he played more hard to get he would get what he wants.



1. I fully understand the verbal abuse turning you off.

2. As a man, you have no idea how odd it seems to us for our wives/GFs to tell us "hey, just act like you don't want it and I'll want it more".

GAsoccer had a good post on another thread regarding this issue. It basically went like this..

If we want sex too much we are smothering the woman, and thats bad.

If we don't ask for sex/initiate sex enough, then its quite "obvious" we don't really want the woman (in her eyes), and that's bad.

If we definitely want sex, but are just tired of initiating and getting rejected so we resort to porn/masturbate, then how sick are we and we are just bad.


I don't know you at all, so please don't take this the wrong way, but if your husband stopped trying to initiate and played "hard to get" my guess is after a couple months we'd see a post from you on here like the many others "my husband doesn't want to have sex with me anymore".

I know men and women think different, but as a man it makes no sense to us how you can say you wish you two were more sexual (the sexting thing, you actually do want to have sex with him more, etc) but in the next sentence say him trying to initiate sex all the time turns you off.

I don't know your situation and obviously you say verbal abuse has been or is currently present, so your situation can be totally different. I'm really speaking in generalities now, as I see your type of comments a lot in women.

I see it all the time on here "I hate how he always wants to have sex...but I wish we were more connected in the bedroom"

Obviously the exact terminology changes from case to case, but either way it still makes no sense to us "men" on how those 2 sentences can go together in the same person.


----------



## Hardened Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

No I appreciate your reply, I really do. I guess the whole idea of playing rolls over the phone (texting) would make it more exciting. I should have said theres no excitement in the bedroom. When my husband wants sex its just so in your face no romance, no excitement etc. I don't like the whole idea of wamb bamb thank you mam. So turns me off.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Hardened Heart said:


> No I appreciate your reply, I really do. I guess the whole idea of playing rolls over the phone (texting) would make it more exciting. I should have said theres no excitement in the bedroom. When my husband wants sex its just so in your face no romance, no excitement etc. I don't like the whole idea of wamb bamb thank you mam. So turns me off.


Ah hah, now we are getting somewhere...

Maybe you could start it off with a text to him along the lines of...

"hey babe, I could really use a great back rub tonight...and I'm sure that it would lead to me rubbing something else..."

Leave it "out" there to tease, and you can get way more graphic if you want than I would obviously on here. Or if its not a back rub you want, insert whatever you would want first to "seduce" or "romanticize" you before hand.

If he responds at all with a text and goes along with it your second text could be what you would do to him if you got that back rub...

Trust me, from experience, if you both are "into" it (sexting) it can get very graphic, very hot and sexy, VERY quickly, only takes a couple messages to excalate.

The first time my wife and I did it, during the day while I was at work, we couldn't keep our hands off each other that night...it was like agony until the kids went to bed.


----------



## Hardened Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay, I will try that, but yeah the kid thing, when I am horny, by the time they do go to bed I am not in the mood. LOL. How do you deal....


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Hardened Heart said:


> Okay, I will try that, but yeah the kid thing, when I am horny, by the time they do go to bed I am not in the mood. LOL. How do you deal....


Honestly?

If one of us is horny we constantly "covertly" touch, whisper, etc all night about sexual things to keep our minds "going" on the subject until bed time.


----------



## Hardened Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow! I so envy your relationship. Kodos.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Hardened Heart said:


> Wow! I so envy your relationship. Kodos.


Thanks, but having a great relationship takes work, its not something we just "luck" into or whatever.

We've worked hard over 9.5 years to build a great relationship, its had its rocky parts, but overall we've slowly built it up to where our marriage (and expecially our sex life) is a LOT better now than it was when we first got married.

Our sex life I can honestly say has slowly gotten better and better over the years, never died off, just went from ok when we were first married to good, to amazing the last year or so.

I hope to continue this trend, who knows what we will come up with next (constantly trying new things).


----------

